
Ask HN: Questions with 1-1 with skip manager or above? - rahulskn86
For a junior engineer, what type of things can be discussed in a 1-1 session with someone in upper middle management?<p>Most of the things I want, I discuss it with my manager and architect. The upper management has frequent all hands sessions and most of time it helps me get the information that I want to know. These may include roadmaps or plans or employee support. What are some things that that I should be thinking of?
======
tobyhede
Rather than thinking of this as a way to get information, a skip level is also
an opportunity to be recognised by someone senior. The fact that you have a
good grasp of the roadmap gives you a chance to demonstrate strategic thinking
and alignment with that strategy. I would tend to ask open ended questions
that demonstrate your understanding, show you've thought about the issues, and
give the manager a stage to explain and guide.

Have a concrete action that you are proactively working on for your career
this year that lines up with something useful. E.g. Completing online course
in UX because you've recognised this as important for project blah blah blah.

Making your direct manager look good never hurts either.

